
Deep Learning Is Eating Software - tim_sw
https://petewarden.com/2017/11/13/deep-learning-is-eating-software/
======
amai
Deep Learning is only better than you, if you have a huge amount of clean
labeled data for your problem.

------
moocowtruck
is it though?

